# كيفيه عمل check buckling علي العمدان ضروري



## shimaa_eng (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشروع تخرج واريد معرفه كيفيه عمل check buckling علي عمدان short coloumn ضروري وبسرعه لو سمحتم 
وكمان اريد معرفه كيفيه عمل تصميم للميد في قواعد منفصله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 أبريل 2012)

shimaa_eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشروع تخرج واريد معرفه كيفيه عمل check buckling علي عمدان short coloumn ضروري وبسرعه لو سمحتم
> وكمان اريد معرفه كيفيه عمل تصميم للميد في قواعد منفصله



​السلام عليكم
بخصوص الاعمدة تقسم الى نوعين


طويلة K*L/r>22 
قصيرةK*L/r<=22 
ويعتمد هذا التصنيف على نسبة الارتفاع للبعد الاصغر له(نسبة النحافة sldener ratio، ولكل نوع معادلات خاصة به.

وبخصوص الحالة لديك يعتمد ذلك على حمل العمود .
http://www.cecalc.com/ColumnDesign.htm
ولفهم المزيد حول تصميم الاعمدة يمكنك تنزيل المحاضرات التالية للاعمدة​ 
*بناء على طلب الاخوة المهندسين بطريقة حساب الاعمده والتي ظهرت في مشاركات سابقة وقد تكرر الطلب عليها ويختلف حساب الاعمده حسب الشكل حيث لها معادلات تختلف عن بعضها البعض وكذلك نسبة طول العمود لمقطع العمود ( Short or long column ولها معادلات خاصة بها لكل حالة *​ 
*حسب الشكل*
*1 - المستطلية والمربعه.*
*2- الدائرية*
*حسب طول العمود*
*1-اعمدة قصيره*
*2- اعمدة طويلة*
*وذلك حسب الكود الامريكي*​ 
*وارفق لكم شرح مفصل يبن المعادلات وطريقة الحساب مع امثله محلوله حسب الكود الامريكي وذلك لتعم الفائدة .*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/6031213/347b699/sharing.htm*​


----------



## shimaa_eng (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## shimaa_eng (25 أبريل 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## usama_usama2003 (25 أبريل 2012)

المشروع خرسانه ام ستيل؟
الكود المصمم عليه؟


----------



## محمود علام (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## هيثم محمد على (26 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 أبريل 2012)

shimaa_eng قال:


> الرابط مش شغال



السلام عليكم
ليس كل عمود طويل يحدث به تحنيب Buckling وانما يحدث التحنيب في العمود عندما يكون الحمل المطبق عليه اكبر من الحمل الحرج للتحنيب .
وللمزيد اليك هذه المشاركة السابقة بنفس الخصوص.

التحنيب لا يحدث (وليس الانبعاج للصفائح ) Buckling في الاعمدة القصيرة Short Column.







يمكن ان يحصل التحنيب في الاعمدة الطويلة Long Column 






يحصل التجنيب في الاعمدة الطويلة عندما يكون الحمل المطبق على العمود أكبر من الحمل الحرج للتحنيب Pcr=Euler Buckling =Critical Buckling Load 





للمزيد
http://www.assakkaf.com/Courses/ENCE.../Chapter9a.pdf

نتجنب التحنيب للاعمدة من خلال​

زيادة ابعاد المقطع او قوة الخرسانة او حديد التسليح بحيث يكون الحمل المطبق على العمود اقل من الحمل الحرج كما تم بيانه سابقا.​
زيادة ابعاد العمود بحيث يصبح يصنيف العمود قصير وليس طويل.​
عمل جوائر (كمرات )Tie beams في منتصف الارتفاع للعمود بحيث نقلل الطول الفعال​

للمزيد
http://www.cecalc.com/
http://www.cecalc.com/StructuralConcreteCalculations.aspx
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/17382-تصميم-الأعمدة-(-colomne)-حسب-ال-ACI-code


----------



## سبع الليل بتنون (26 أبريل 2012)

أتمنى أن تفيدك هذه المحاضرات للمهندس ياسر الليثي طبقا للكود المصري 

http://yasserelleathy.com/index.php...5-columns-2-short-and-long-columns-&Itemid=23

http://yasserelleathy.com/index.php...ns-1-design-of-sections-of-columns-&Itemid=23


و هذا موقع المهندس ياسر الليثي 

www.http://yasserelleathy.com


----------



## alielmalt (26 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اذا كانت الاعمده قصيره كما ذكرت فانه لا يحدث لها انبعاج buckling اما الاعمده التى يحدث لها انبعاج buckling فهى الاعمده الطويله long coulmnويتم تحديد نسبة النحافة والعوامل المؤثره على قيمة الانبعاج قيمة الحمل الواقع على العمود وطول العمود و ابعاد العمود 
اولا:- يتم تحديد اذا كان العمود مقيد او غير مقيد ويتم التحديد لاتجاهين العامود braced or unbraced to b and t 
يكون الشكل مقيدbraced اذا كان هناك shear walls فى الاتجاه الذى تدرس فيه اى اتجاه b عرض العمود او اتجاه t طول العمود 
ويكون غير مقيدunbraced اذا كان المبنى خالى من shear walls و coure
ويمكن تتبع ذلك فى الصور المرفقه




يتم تحديد قيم k حسب الحاله العلويه والسفليه للعمود 



بمعلومية k و والطول الفعال للعمود 




يتم التعويض في القانون ب k و H0 لتحديد he الطول الفعال ثم يتم ايجاد قيمة الامدا ومنها يتم تحديد اذا كان العامود short or long 
اذا كان short يتم تصميمه عادى بالحمل الواقع عليه فقط 
اذا كان long يتم التصميم بقيمة الحمل و العزم الاضافى الناتج من انبعاج العمود 
ويمكن تطبيق ذلك فى المثال التالى 







والله الموفق 
شكر خاص للمهندس رزق على مجهوداته 
ونسال الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------

